
Ask HN: We spontanously decided to apply – video with all founders not possible - yfan90
Hey guys,<p>we just decided to apply for the next YCombinator batch but moved to different parts of Germany last week. It is not feasible for us to come together for the 1 min application video due to several circumstances.<p>What do you prefer:<p>1. One founder tells something about the idea and the team - should be enough<p>2. Everyone should introduce himself in 20 seconds. Merge 3 video snippets (3 founders) into one<p>3. If you can&#x27;t make that happen regardless your situation - back off<p>Thanks in advance
======
gus_massa
Try to contact them by email at info@ycombinator.com . They usually reply
faster by mail because some thread are unnoticed.

